# CCT doesn't detect my stackmat even though it used to



## Slash (Oct 26, 2010)

So, here's my problem:
I use CCT 0.9.3 in Ubuntu Maverick (it's the latest version). Everything worked fine until once I've tried to do a solve as usual but CCT didn't detect my stackmat running. Then I thought it was the timer's problem - technically it kinda was cause I had to change battery - but now it still doesn't work. I think I should say that I changed NOTHING in the config file.
May this be a wire problem? Or maybe my sound card (is this the name?) is broken (btw my laptop's voice is like garbage since a few days...)?
Please help me if you can!

Thank you,
Peter


----------



## Dene (Oct 26, 2010)

May as well suggest checking the "use keyboard timer" button. If it isn't that, I had a problem when CCT just decided to stop recognising my timer. Not sure what it was, it could have been the cables, but more likely it is the port in the timer that has gone bung.


----------



## Slash (Oct 26, 2010)

It can be that, thanks
(And yes, I checked the keyboard timer buttom)


----------

